# Guess the mix :)



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Sprocket's post got me thinking about some of the wild guesses I've had on Deeks breed mix over the last few years. He's obviously part lab but whatever else is in there isn't obvious. So thoughts? I don't know the answer, but have a few guesses of my own. Ideally he'd be about 67#. He's 69# right now. He's a pretty mellow dude but does need a fair bit of exercise. He loves to snuggle and is super people oriented. He's picky about other dogs but once he likes one they can do anything to him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Border collie?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Border collie?


I agree....I see BC as well!!:wink:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of people do- its the black and white thing I think. He seems way too laid back to be a BC. He does stare though.

Oh and just because I know no one here is dumb enough to guess this- I once had a lady swear up and down that he was a purebred black doberman and I was super lucky to have found him in rescue because they are rare :suspicious:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Lots of people do- its the black and white thing I think. He seems way too laid back to be a BC. He does stare though.


There isn't such a thing as "too laid back for a BC"!:wink:
Just because most are wired till kingdom come doesn't mean they all are!:biggrin:
He sounds a LOT like my Leo!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Lots of people do- its the black and white thing I think. He seems way too laid back to be a BC. He does stare though.
> 
> Oh and just because I know no one here is dumb enough to guess this- I once had a lady swear up and down that he was a purebred black doberman and I was super lucky to have found him in rescue because they are rare :suspicious:


I could see some other breeds in him, but Doberman is not one of them  

his rear looks kind of Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd be quick to say Border Collie but that tail speaks Shepherd to me


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I'd be quick to say Border Collie but that tail speaks Shepherd to me


Lol, the tail is one reason I say BC.....looks just like all of the lab/BC crosses that I have seen!:wink: (even like most of the smooth BC that I've seen!:thumb


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Lol, the tail is one reason I say BC.....looks just like all of the lab/BC crosses that I have seen!:wink: (even like most of the smooth BC that I've seen!:thumb


I wasn't referring to just the position of it. More so of the thickness and type of fur on it. It looks like a classic bushy thick shepherd tail. The position is BCish but the hair type looks shepherd.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Sprocket's post got me thinking about some of the wild guesses I've had on Deeks breed mix over the last few years. He's obviously part lab but whatever else is in there isn't obvious. So thoughts? I don't know the answer, but have a few guesses of my own. Ideally he'd be about 67#. He's 69# right now. He's a pretty mellow dude but does need a fair bit of exercise. He loves to snuggle and is super people oriented. He's picky about other dogs but once he likes one they can do anything to him.


I'm on my phone so I hope I got the right picture up there ^^

Anyway, this is what I'm talking about 

http://puppyer.com/img/herding/german_shepherd_110_8.jpg


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, I was talking about the tail over all as well!:wink:
Set, shape, hair everything. 
I still say BC.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow the tail on that shepherd looks a lot like his! Deeken's tail is VERY thick. The hair is long and way denser and coarser than anywhere else on his body. I have tiny hands and can just get my fingers to touch around the top of if.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patches is a very laid back BC. I could see BC/lab mix.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Husky/lab? lab/shepherd?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Lab/shepherd/bc? I had one of those growing up, she was the most amazing dog ever.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

We all know you really just wanted to post this because you wanted to show off his great looking collars and his pretty face. :wink: 
I mean, the head shot of him looking into the distance is fab! 
I would guess a little BC too. Get him a DNA test kit and find out. I have one that I haven't used yet but would love to so I can see what Karma is mixed with. Hubby doesn't want to "waste" the $$. It's only about $50 and is there really such a thing as wasting money on the dogs?? I think not....


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I also see Border Collie


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Husky/lab? lab/shepherd?


I definitely think he has some husky. It just makes sense based on the area he came from. Plus when I first adopted him he'd been a stray (and likely on a chain prior to getting loose) in the Northern BC winter and had a coat that seemed very husky. Shepherd, BC, pit bull, lab, and Rottweiler are the other most likely based on the area he came from. 



Donna Little said:


> We all know you really just wanted to post this because you wanted to show off his great looking collars and his pretty face. :wink:
> I mean, the head shot of him looking into the distance is fab!
> I would guess a little BC too. Get him a DNA test kit and find out. I have one that I haven't used yet but would love to so I can see what Karma is mixed with. Hubby doesn't want to "waste" the $$. It's only about $50 and is there really such a thing as wasting money on the dogs?? I think not....


Thanks Donna! I think he's handsome but I may just be a little biased. I would totally DNA test if I thought the results would be in any way accurate. I totally don't believe most of them though.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmm....maybe he isn't a mix? Maybe he's just mis-marked. It happens occasionally in Labs.

Kbug


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I can see Border Collie and German Shepherd in there.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Kbug said:


> Hmmm....maybe he isn't a mix? Maybe he's just mis-marked. It happens occasionally in Labs.
> 
> Kbug


I could see it if it were just the white (or one of the other things that are off) but between the white, the tail, the ear, and the brown undercoat I don't think its likely.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> I could see it if it were just the white (or one of the other things that are off) but between the white, the tail, the ear, and the brown undercoat I don't think its likely.


I have/had 5 purebred labs. One had a tail just like your dog does. Very plumy and held like a Husky's when excited, curly cued when relaxed and down and very, very thick. I've also seen a wide variety in coat length, thickness and coarseness too. Also, its not uncommon for black labs to have some brownish tint to their coats. I don't see anything relatively non-Labbish about the ears either. Mismarked Labs aren't that uncommon and can come as blacks/chocolates with white spots, yellows with black spots (small to painted looking for both blacks and yellows), brindle, and black and tans. If you want to see some interesting ones you should google search mismarked Labradors. Is it very likely, no, but it is not impossible either. 

Kbug


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

My guess would be bc/lab/shep. I've never seen a purebred lab with a coat like that (namely the undercoat) and I agree with Emily in that his hind end/tail is built very shep like. As for the mismarked lab, I've never heard of an honest to doG purebred with a mismark that looked like an actual marking of another breed (and I've been pretty involved with labs my whole life). Mismarks are a result of chimerism (sp) and are random, more like spots on a overo paint horse then a spot or mark with long, smooth lines.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> I could see it if it were just the white (or one of the other things that are off) but between the white, the tail, the ear, and the brown undercoat I don't think its likely.


I also think his head is a bit small for a purebred lab, but that may be because most of the labs around here are monstrous or obese or both lol...


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I also think his head is a bit small for a purebred lab, but that may be because most of the labs around here are monstrous or obese or both lol...


It depends on the type of lab  . The labs in the North are likely to be more fieldy of just pet-bred in type so I would actually expect a smaller head on him from any lab he has (his head is bigger than it looks in the pics). 


I actually believe he has some rottie in there too. His temperament is very similar to that of the Rottweiler's I've known and so are his eyes. It's not unlikely considering the area he's from. My best guess has been husky X lab X rottie but I'm starting to think shepherd is a real possibility.

Oh and to his ears- there not the same. You can see how one ear is held differently in the first and last picture. That ear is never set in a drop position. It varies between a unique rose set and a weird sideways thing of his own.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I see a lot of BC....

But you never know... he could just be mismarked.

A lot of people who meet Tuck ask if he's a mix, and the rescue said he was Lab X BC, and honestly.. they werent anywhere near right.
I really do think he's pure, with a white stripe down the chest.


----------

